# 560 gallon vivarium



## bairrootsnursery (Jun 2, 2010)

Im in the process of building a 560 gallon tropical vivarium for my retail plant nursery. I was wondering what types of animals I could put in this tank together; frogs, snakes, lizards, turtles, fish, etc...please let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*

Well you're on the wrong board for people willing to mix species. For the most part the people here only have 1 type per tank and a limited number at that. You might pm Vivarium Works, most of his tanks are what you are looking to do. Really big with several different lizards, tree frogs, turtles and fish in them. No snakes, those are kept away from the prey. Key thing is not to cram too many in, make a ton of hiding places both vertical and horizontal, and keep everything about the same size. Feed well and often. If built right it wil barely need any maintanence at all. Just add crickets and let the misters go on a timer. Water deep enough for fish need a filter, plus all the run off from the mister water will get filtered that way too. 
It's a large undertaking but with enough pre-planing you'll have a beautiful set up. There's a lot oftrial and error if you haven't done it before but it'll be well worth it in the end. PM Viv works, he'll at least tell you what not to do.


----------



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

Turtles are opportunistic and will take a chomp out of pretty much anything so they should probably not be considered. Same with the majority of snakes. Smaller anoles, dart frogs and small geckos will likely get along fine. You mainly want to make sure they don't compete for the same territory niches or view their cagemates as a potential meal. Smaller tree frogs may also work.

It's rally hard to say because it really depends on what sort of setup you have in mind. 560 is a lot of gallons and a lot of potential.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*

I was a little surprised to see a snake (some sort of constrictor, I believe) in a tank with dart frogs at my local zoo today...

It can be hard enough to satisfy the needs of one species, much less several. People do it, but I don't think you are going to see much enthusiasm for it. Do your homework, and expect to have a few failures mixed in with your successes.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Many members on this board take a pretty strong "no mixing" stance when it comes to their frogs. Certain aquatic animals may go well in a paludarium set up, but mixing terrestrial animals is typically a no-no in this hobby (although there are some who will disagree with me). There are quite a number of good mixing/hybrid threads on the board if you're interested in the reason for this position.

Good luck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

welcome as well, a 560 gallon viv is gonna be a great, psibilities are almost endless, a lot depends on what you like.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*

Maybe several anoles and an A. avicularia or two to help keep babies in check.

Just kidding of course.

I agree with MichelleSG.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*



littlefrog said:


> I was a little surprised to see a snake (some sort of constrictor, I believe) in a tank with dart frogs at my local zoo today...
> 
> It can be hard enough to satisfy the needs of one species, much less several. People do it, but I don't think you are going to see much enthusiasm for it. Do your homework, and expect to have a few failures mixed in with your successes.


When i worked at the zoo we kept emerald tree boas and eyelash vipers in exhibits with dart from the same country, they have similar environmental requirements.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

L. Williamsi (Electric Blue geckos) have same tropical requirements and live well with Darts. Many people, including myself, keep them together!


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Probably the best thread around here to answer your questions is this one http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html. It's a very large tank so a lot of the construction tips will be handy for you and is pretty much a journal going from an empty tank to a fully set up system, with plenty of input from the board along the way and all the success and failures honestly documented.

In addition it's a mixed species viv and has some good discussion about what and what not to do. Print it off and it makes great bed time reading for a while! Plus it's still live so you can keep up with it as it develops.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

what are the dimensions of this tank that will change what you can mix


----------



## bairrootsnursery (Jun 2, 2010)

Its 8' tall 3' wide 3' deep. Ive seen green tree boas, or green tree pythons housed with dart frogs in my local zoo and aquarium.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I know a guy that breeds tropical Anolis species with pumilio species in very large enclosures. Both are day active, and both reproduce well in the tank.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO what you should be looking for for a compatible mixed species tank would be if and this is a big if you are going to house multiple darts then from different genus ie one locale of tinctorious one of epipedobates one of ranitomaya one of pumilio ect... as for other species l. willimasi would be great and also R. brevicaudatus but i would severly stress that if you are going to do this do you research and learn from the experts seeing as how i am no expert you can observe my post as mere banter but i do know that all of these species require very similar if not the same perameters and they may be compatible but then again that is a may be
-scotty


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

also keep it very understocked


----------



## klik339 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*



Julio said:


> When i worked at the zoo we kept emerald tree boas and eyelash vipers in exhibits with dart from the same country, they have similar environmental requirements.


really eyelash vipers in with dart frogs? i have thought about doing that with my eyelash viper and pdf's as well but was too worried that even though my viper is well fed that he might still try to make a meal out of the frogs


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

I personally don't mix and never will for my animals well being.

but both the eyelash vipers and emerald tree boas generally eat mammalian or avian prey and likely won't notice the frogs. But keep everything cb and make sure you have clean fecals before even considering introduction.

another interesting viv might include pygmy chams, mantella laevigata, and possibly a terrestrial mantella species. Maybe a small nocturnal malagasy gecko as well to aid in avoiding direct conflicts.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

bairrootsnursery said:


> Its 8' tall 3' wide 3' deep. Ive seen green tree boas, or green tree pythons housed with dart frogs in my local zoo and aquarium.


Well, I'm sure the boas know what's up with the frogs from back at home


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 560 gallon viviarium*



klik339 said:


> really eyelash vipers in with dart frogs? i have thought about doing that with my eyelash viper and pdf's as well but was too worried that even though my viper is well fed that he might still try to make a meal out of the frogs


at the same time keep in mind that most darts are terrestrial frogs and those snakes are arboreal and will be up in the branches and the enclosures were about 100-150 gallons in comparison.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

*if you are going to do this here are some tips
take your time. 
learn as much as you can about what your keeping. 
keep it very understocked. 
get things that use different parts of the tank.
if mixing dartfrogs don't mix species like Dendrobates with Dendrobates Oophaga with Oophaga Phyllobates with Phyllobates esd.
make sure they can't kill eachother.
use as many plants wood rocks esd as you can.
make a foam background with ledges, plants and drift wood.
don't put the frogs in right away let the tank mature.
quarantine the frogs in smaller tanks and get them tested for illness.
have backup tanks in case there is fighting.
feed a lot to help make sure the the frogs are getting food.
make sure they have the same needs and if not that you can provide the needs for all the herps.
just because you can doesn't mean you should.
look for skinny frogs tank them out of the tank.
i'm not saying mix but if you do follow these rules*


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure your experience but my eyelash definitely found frogs delicious. Particularly the younger ones.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That doesn't suprise me at all.


----------

